# Roaning



## Shari (Jun 18, 2008)

My goodness... Ella is roaning out. She started with just a tiny star, now look at her!












Oh,,, and a younger photo






Am tempted to clip her and see where else she is roaning out.

So anyone else's Donkey roaning out like this?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 19, 2008)

Shari, She sure is cute! She reminds me so much of my Clementine (my rescue donkey) Clementine is a pink dun, yours looks to be a little bt more of a red roan, but you never know what you'll find under that hair.



Corinne


----------



## Shari (Jun 19, 2008)

The first two photos I have of her... I had a red filter on the camera for the sunset , so she came out a little darker than she really is. OH!

Her coloring is really hard to take a true picture of even without the filter... in person she is a light pink Dun and in the winter she has light blond longer hairs.

One reason I have not brought her perm... I can't get true color photos of her... Sigh ~~ Is driving me nuts.


----------

